# RESOLVED: Fiver needs a special family to adopt him



## utenarevolution (Aug 30, 2011)

Meet Fiver a four year old unneutered(I'm working on this part before adoption!), sweet and friendly lion head mix weighing only 4 pounds. He was rescued from unfortunate circumstances(roaming my neighborhood returned to owner found roaming yet again) and is now looking for a special family to adopt him. He is super fluffy and needs someone to regularly groom his coat to keep it mat free. Fiver will sit calmly your lap for brushing and nail trims. 

He is wonderful with children who will sit on the floor to talk to him and pet him. Fiver has been around a small dog and did fine. Fiver has never nipped his foster or her children. He isn't a destructive bunny and only chews on his cardboard bunny house in his x-pen. While here we've never had him chew on cords or the furniture. 

He has been to the vet twice and is flea-free and mite-free. Fiver has been battling an upper respiratory infection (sneezing and eye discharge) with antibiotics, which he takes twice a day mixed in with his treat of mushed up bananas and he'll lick the plate clean. Due to his infection my vet strongly recommends he be the only rabbit in the home. And I am looking for that special someone with previous rabbit experience to adopt him. We have given him a stuffed rabbit toy in his x-pen that he snuggles with and grooms. He is a very happy and active bun for all he's been through. Fiver gets a bunny safe room to race through his 8 foot PVC tunnel, doing his binkies, and the cutest flopsies. He sleeps in his x-pen at night and only when we are not home to supervise him. 

Due to his medical care and super long hair he'll need to remain an indoor bun. Whoever is lucky enough to adopt him will get a copy of his medical records, his x-pen, food and water bowls, litter box, pellet food, hay, and his stuffed bunny friend. There is a $30 adoption fee that will be donated to EARPS. We live in Lowell, Indiana but are more than willing to drive Fiver to meet up with his new adoptive family. Please contact Rachel at [email protected] with any questions. Thank you!
His petfinder page... http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19796435


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 30, 2011)

et:


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 30, 2011)

awww he's so cute and fluffy


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2011)

ray:


----------



## utenarevolution (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes he is super fluffy and sweet ta-boot! I'm in the process of talking to a lady in Indy who is interested in him right now. I'm praying for wisdom to be able to tell if her home is a good fit for him. He's been with us for 3 months now. I'm finding it difficult to not be attached to the little ball of fluff and my kids are VERY attached already. How do you all do this foster and rescue thing without keeping them all?! Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## utenarevolution (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok so Fiver will just be staying here with us. Not sure how to change or delete this post after the 3 hour mark?


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol, he sucked you in!


----------



## utenarevolution (Sep 2, 2011)

I know, right?! I'm coming to realize that people don't "own" bunnies that the bunnies "own" the people.  I think I'm okay with that! His greatest weapon is his silly fluffy cuteness. Seriously my kids were ecstatic when I told them the news. Fiver is happy and we are very happy to be his forever family.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 2, 2011)

:clapping::yahoo::clapping: Seriously, it's hard to part with bunnies and it's also VERY hard to find good forever homes. That was one of the hardest things for me was to let one of our babies go to a new forever home.


----------



## utenarevolution (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been helping cats and dogs that were lost in our neighborhood to be reunited again with their families since we moved here 5 years ago. This year alone I helped a 12 year old cat and a 9 year old rottie find their families again. And then there was Fiver...who was VERY different from all the rest and here the longest for three months. During that time he had to be on multiple medications and went through a major blow out of his coat so he's had to be one very hands on bunny from the get go. I got a crash course in bunny care and meds that's for sure! I tried the rescue route but just couldn't pass him off like an old shoe. He's here happy and thriving and teaching me new stuff everyday.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 3, 2011)

I edited the post to reflect that it is now resolved. 
Congratulations on the new addition!


----------

